# Purchase Peptides Clomid



## Hammer925 (Nov 16, 2011)

Whats up has anyone used Purchase Peptide's clomid? Is it legit? The reason i question is because its way cheaper than CEM's. In fact, CEM's price is three times as much. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

